# ASTANA 2011 - Almaty Asian Winter Games



## TOLIKKGF (Jan 28, 2011)

CPHbane said:


> Thx！ It will be live broadcasted by CCTV-5 in mainland China.


So, that's better!


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

TOLIKKGF said:


> So, that's better!


waiting for opening ceremony!

According to CCTV, the price for openning ceremony is between 400 to 750 rmb, reasonable and affordable!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## TOLIKKGF (Jan 28, 2011)

Real, I like Opening Ceremony. Hope, tomorrow people will add videos from Astana Arena! It was too nice!


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

wonderful OC!


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Bravo！Kazakhstan！

source


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Kazakhstan May Bid For 2022 Winter Games*

Thursday, December 9, 2010 7:48am EST GB Staff 
Font size:
















Although the application deadline for the 2018 Winter Olympic Games expired in 2009, RIA Novosti reports Kazakhstan's Minister of Tourism said "we may bid for 2018 or 2022 (Winter Olympics)". Temirkhan Dosmukhambetov made the comment during a visit to the construction site of sports facilities for the 2011 Asian Winter Games which Kazakhstan will host.
Kazakhstan may bid for the 2022 Winter Games by 2013.
Dosmukhambetov reportedly emphasized that Kazakhstan's potential and economic capabilities are high. He said, "if the IOC commission considers the bids without bias, we will have a real chance".


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> *Kazakhstan May Bid For 2022 Winter Games*
> 
> 
> Thursday, December 9, 2010 7:48am EST GB Staff
> ...


It depends on whether PC will get WOG this year...

If not, Astana will face competition with both PC and Harbin.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## alekya (Jan 19, 2011)

*Asian Winter Games*

Online information about the asian winter games 2011, Sports events, asian winter games 2011 schedule, dates, asian winter games participating countries, venues, asian winter games medal tally and more.
http://www.altiusdirectory.com/Sports/asian-winter-games.php


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

japanese001 said:


>


Boy, the torches looked puny and then they seemed to over-compensate with the fireworks.

BTW, does anybody know where the flame was originally lit?


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> Boy, the torches looked puny and then they seemed to over-compensate with the fireworks.
> 
> BTW, does anybody know where the flame was originally lit?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Asian_Winter_Games

Kuwait city


----------



## rick2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Gol vuela a Panama ?*

Alguien me puede confirmar si Gol esta volando a Panama ó tiene codigo compartido con Copa.


----------

